# Yarek the Siberian Tiger



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 9, 2011)

Name: Ð¯Ñ€Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ñ€ [Ð¯Ð°Ñ€Ð¸Ðº] Ð ÑƒÑ€Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¸Ñ‡ ÐÐ¾ÐµÐ² (Yaromir [Yarik] Rurikovich Noyev); usually spells his own name with a hard sign at the end (Ð¯Ñ€Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ñ€ÑŠ or Ð¯Ñ€Ð¸ÐºÑŠ)
Age: born 1698
Sex: Male
Species: Siberian Tiger
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 215 lbs 

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: white base fur, medium-long length straight white hair (grizzled black in human form)
- Markings: Grey stripes, a distinctive one of them running from the left top side of his face to middle part of his right face (where his human ear would be), right ear completely gray, left ear with a grey rim, (face guide here), grey toes and fingers
- Eye color: Right eye blue and left eye green (both green in human form)
- Other features: Well-muscled build, Claw marks on right ear, pink paw pads, black nose
Behavior and Personality: Nihilistic; has little reason to live except to cause destruction as a warrior. Has little to no empathy or respect for life, even those of other therianthropes. Short-tempered and often cruel to his opponents. Mysoginistic and prone to mistreat women. Will lie, cheat, steal, kill and rape without remorse.

Skills: excellent know-how of firearms, decent swimmer, good at sneaking
Weaknesses: prone to disobey orders

Likes: shooting people, blowing stuff up, causing people pain, making snarky, ingenious verses directed at the people he's going to kill (the only time he ever has a sense of humor)
Dislikes: The Germans, the English, the Russians, the Soviets (except for the fact that they left him all these guns and explosives to use), women who won't follow his orders, parties and crowds in general

History: Yaromir was once one of the most formidable hunter in the Caucasus region. Although he was perceived as a bit proud and boorish already, he wasn't the quite the unpleasant character he is now. Things changed when some slayers caught him and his best friend Kotdan during a hunting session; Kotdan got shot dead by a silver bullet. He became bitter and alienated everyone he knew, and swore to get revenge on the people who killed Kotdan. Eventually he did, but the satisfaction of vengeance was not enough to sate his bloodlust, so he moved on to more targets. Luckily he took advantage of the several wars that were going on in Europe, including World War II.

Clothing/Personal Style: Soviet war uniform, with beret
Picture:

Profession: Hunter, later Soldier for the Red Army
Personal Quotes: "World is already falling down, I just accelerate process!"
"Only the dead have seen the end of war - so why not run the war when you're alive?"
"If you die a painless death, I will be very dissapointed."

Favorite food: Blinis
Favorite drink: Vodka (but drinks very little of it)
Favorite location: Hilly and mountainous terrain
Favorite weather: Snow
Favorite color: Red

Least liked food: Pickle Soup
Least liked drink: Wine
Least liked location: Out in the open
Least liked weather: Rain

Friends: Kotdan Levovych Mikolenko (former and deceased)
Relations: Khristina Kirilova (possible thrall, he and Kotdan gave her ailuranthropy in a threesome)
Orientation: Straight


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Sep 10, 2011)

WoW your character sounds really awesome and cool do you have any pictures in the making yet?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 10, 2011)

Dj_whoohoo said:


> WoW your character sounds really awesome and cool do you have any pictures in the making yet?



Not yet. I art whore all my picture sadly.  Not a big drawer and I have no Paypal.


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Sep 10, 2011)

Ok then well we will see what it looks like I can picture it my head it's so epic looking I would draw it myself by I can't draw something simple to save my life lol


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 22, 2011)

I want to ask the mods to change the thread's name... I changed the character's name to Yarik, since there was a white tiger character out there also named Yarek.


----------

